

Guildbit: deploy a mumble server - brownbat
http://guildbit.com/

======
brownbat
Maybe a weird submission, but I just think it's a really clean, well-designed
site.

Even having never visited the site before, the user's immediately invited to
just type a password and go. You don't need to browse around and think about
all the options.

The philosophy is "do now, learn later" rather than "learn now, do later."
It's really appealing for a user flitting around the internet with a 2 second
attention span.

(EDIT: If you have no idea what Mumble is, you'll need "How it Works" of
course...)

------
alfg
Hey all, I'm the author of this app. It's late here, but feel free to leave
any questions and I'll answer when I can!

~~~
kazagistar
The upgrade sizes seem really small; I am not sure how many people will need
at least 16, but never more then 25.

~~~
alfg
I agree. I plan to increase the upgrade sizes or offer more variety.

------
flashman
This is a really nice thing to offer people, but with places like DigitalOcean
offering one-click Mumble deployment for $5/mo[1], Guildbit might be a service
looking for a niche.

[1] [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
use-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-the-
mumble-server-one-click-application-image)

~~~
rckclmbr
Same question as "Why should I use github, I can host the git repo myself"

~~~
alfg
Yep, this was the idea. The target audience are mostly gamers who want to get
a quick server up and running, especially for PUGs (pick-up groups in MMOs).
Most guilds already have some type of voip server they setup or are subscribed
to.

------
mirimir
Mumble is an amazing VoIP app! It uses TCP for control, and UDP for data.
There's a training wizard, and cellphone-like sound quality is possible, even
with limited bandwidth and high latency. Even, in my experience, via OpenVPN
via Tor. Latency was 1-2 seconds, but sound was clear, with no clipping.

------
catshirt
this is awesome! i will definitely give this a shot next time i queue up!
though i'm traveling right now so that will be a week.

i'm trying to reconcile the difference between my excitement and the
skepticism of the other posters.

i don't use Mumble because i am typically queuing with randoms. and i don't
really have any interest in maintaining my own mumble server on the off chance
some random i queue up with wants to join it.

i would, however, be happy to click a simple "deploy" button on a case by case
basis for the same purpose. first, i don't have the cognitive load of _another
server i have to maintain_. and the effort required to set up a server on your
app is near 0- much closer to 0 than the cost of owning and maintaining a
mumble server.

------
fenesiistvan
Non VPN (bare metal) VoIP server with automatic deployment: [http://www.mizu-
voip.com/Services/VoIPHosting.aspx](http://www.mizu-
voip.com/Services/VoIPHosting.aspx)

Configure and deploy: [http://voipserver.mizu-
voip.com/?function=allinone](http://voipserver.mizu-
voip.com/?function=allinone)

This actually uses the SIP protocol with all kind of traditional VoIP features
such as voice, video, conference, chat, voicemail and others. Instead of
imaging a VPN, this uses scripts to setup a new server instance with its own
database.

~~~
maccard
It's the same idea as: "Why use GitHub when I can host my own repo" and "Why
use Dropbox when RSYNC exists"

It's a nice, well presented website that serves an actual purpose.

------
huac
In theory this is really nice (the design and user experience is well done).

But Mumble servers are already so cheap ($1.65 a month for 15 users at the
'gold-standard' host) that I wonder how important this is.

I don't really mind the markup on their upgrades though since I know that it's
subsidizing the cost of others. And paying with Bitcoin has to be convenient
for some people (though I assume they could grab your IP when you connect to
the server if privacy is your main concern anyways).

~~~
azylman
What is the 'gold-standard' host?

~~~
philtar
He probably means Multiplay.

------
jsingleton
I used to use Teamspeak and Ventrilo a lot and even ran a server. Mumble is a
good open source alternative. Too bad it's hosted on SourceForge.

These guys look like they're using the same sort of tech to help remote
working teams: [http://speak.io/](http://speak.io/)

~~~
jozan
Mumble's source is on GitHub, maybe they might move binaries there, too.

